# is there a need for?



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,I am interested in moving to Portugal and have just qualified as a Masseur ,I was wondering could I earn a living? ,was thinking about the Silver Coast area,thanks everyone(from Scotland!)


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but doubt it, if you mean by earning a living sufficient to cover all your expenses


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Howabout -Save a bit of cash - join something like WWOOF or Couchsurfing as a fall back -get your head, tent and fishing rod over Spring 2013 and try it for 6 months. A bit of Silver Coast fishing if you get bored. Pop in for a cold beer or two and a bit river fishing if you're passing.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You might try checking the golf spa/resorts to see if they post jobs. There is one called Praia Del Rey in Obidos.


----------

